# Power Steering question



## BigEdsGarage (Nov 25, 2018)

I just brought home a Power Max HD 1232 OHXE from a local dealer. While testing the operation I was very disappointed with the power steering. I previously had a Cub Cadet 926TE and when I pulled a trigger to turn the unit the wheel would basically lock and steer the unit very solidly. With the new Toro 1232 I pull the trigger and while the unit does turn I can make it go straight by placing minimal resistance on the handles. So even with the steering trigger squeezed I can easily make the unit go straight! Is this normal? Seems like something is not right to me? The wheel never really locks solidly. I chose the Toro over Ariens because I wanted the power steering feature while handling a bigger machine. Can anyone chime in and let me know how their power steering works and if this is normal?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Sound like my 1128 works. If I want to turn it around and not blowing I just press down on the handle a bit and it turns well.


----------



## woodrmp (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a 1428. The triggers release the wheel on that side and do not lock as your old one did. The nice thing about that is you can pull both triggers to release both wheels which allows you to Spin the snowblower in a tight circle 

Also it’s nice because you can pull both and free wheel the blower around instead of shifting into reverse etc


----------

